# Diamond Natural LBP Safe?



## Maximus's PAPA (Jan 27, 2012)

I've been looking at a bunch of different foods and I've come down to either Diamond Natural LBP or BB LBP. only thing I'm a little iffy about is that DN had a recall a few years ago, Do you all think they are safe and good for your dogs now? also if you all have any other foods between $30-$45 let me know your thoughts, but it has to be something I can get almost any where like a Petco or a Tractor supply, because I move alot.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

I use 4Health from Tractor Supply and it is within the price range you mentioned. It's a 4 out of 5 star food.


----------



## Maximus's PAPA (Jan 27, 2012)

4health puppy, I didnt see a large breed puppy formula.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

There's always going to be a trade-off with any dog food: quality vs. availability vs. cost. Pick two.  What I mean is, you'e not going to find the best quality at the lowest prices a convenient location.

Keep in mind that 4Health is made by Diamond. If you buy 4Health or Kirkland, you _are_ buying Diamond food. 

Personally I don't like or trust Diamond. My dogs did not do well on it when we tried it, and I think it's only a matter of time before they have another serious issue that kills dogs. That said, there are plenty of people on this forum whom I like and respect that do feed Diamond, their dogs do great on the food, and they believe Diamond's recall days are behind them. Diamond's batch consistency tends to not be very good from batch to batch, so if your dog has a more sensitive stomach he might get diarrhea when you buy a new bag of food if you don't switch gradually from the old bag to the new bag. This is what happened with me on every Diamond-made food we've tried and I've heard others mention it too.

So me personally, I choose price and quality over convenience. My 1-year old dog eats Victor, which is $30 for a 40lb bag and I have to drive 20 mnutes one way to an independent feed store to get it. My senior dog eats Precise, which is $40 for a 44lb bag and I have to drive about 30 minutes to a pet store that carries it. 

You kind of have to make your own decision.


----------



## Maximus's PAPA (Jan 27, 2012)

Do you get Victor grain free? it looks really good to me.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Nope. He eats the regular with grain in the green bag. The only problrm is I don't think Victor makes a formula suitible for large breed pups. I switched Kopper over to it at one year old.


----------



## Maximus's PAPA (Jan 27, 2012)

Would you suggest any of there foods for a LBP?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Victor? No. I'd do precise Foundation for a large breed pup, but that's just me.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

I feed Diamond Naturals Extreme Athlete to Jackson and he does awesome on it. The LBP variety seems to have the best ingredients out of the Diamond Naturals foods. Recalls have been popping up with BB latley and personally I wouldn't feed it anymore. So far we have not had an issue with Diamond food. Jackson looks great and cleanup outside is a breeze. So far for us, it has been a 5 star food, and I have tried a handful of different brands- BB, Merrick, Castor and Pollux, Taste of the Wild, Authority, plus a few others, and Diamond Naturals has given us the best results along with the best price so far.


----------



## Maximus's PAPA (Jan 27, 2012)

Emoore, I have victor around me, what do you think about there Hi pro/puppy food for a GSD puppy?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I e-mailed Victor about the calcium/phosphorus levels in that food and never heard back from them. For that reason, I wouldn't feed it. If you can get ahold of Victor and find out the cal/phos levels and the MAX (not MIN) is under about 1.4% I say go ahead. If the MAS calcium is over about 1.4 or if you can't get anybody to e-mail you back about it, I'd say feed something else until your pup is about a year and then switch over. The potential for joint issues isn't worth the money you'd save.


----------



## Maximus's PAPA (Jan 27, 2012)

I got a hold of them and I talked to Scott the owner he told me the puppy formula is 1.5% max


----------



## Maximus's PAPA (Jan 27, 2012)

That's weird I also asked on there FB page and they said 2% on it, I guess Ill wait till he is older and get the green bag


----------

